# Light bar number 2 or nah?



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the Cruze decal on the windshield ... LOL

On the bright side (pun intended) you could always try to find a way to make them look like a different color and enter the "parade of lights" at Christmas time ... if you have those in your area?


----------



## TheShieldsie (Mar 21, 2016)

how bright is your top light bar? I was thinking about getting one for driving at night with my high beams.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Unless you're headed off road, i think that might be a bit much! lol!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

TheShieldsie said:


> how bright is your top light bar? I was thinking about getting one for driving at night with my high beams.


The top one is a straight 20" with 210w! If thinking about doing this mod ill recommend maybe using a curved 20" light bar and I probably wouldn't go any bigger than 20" if planning on using a double row light bar!! Seen some guy use like a 25" slim single row light bar and it fit perfectly but my straight 20" was a tight fit!! Plus I don't think the single row lightbars really aren't as bright as I would've figured 

That's just the 20" 210w....its bright lol









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheShieldsie (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks really bright. Is that a single row or double row light bar?


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

TheShieldsie said:


> Looks really bright. Is that a single row or double row light bar?


Both are double row! It was a tight fit for a straight 20" light bar behind the grill and to be honest I would probably go alittle bigger that 12 inches in the lower one probably maybe 14 or 16 inches 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheShieldsie (Mar 21, 2016)

Alright thanks man I really appreciate the information! What year is your Cruze?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

That is insane man. You coming to Lordstown this year? I'd love to see these lights in person, ha ha.


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

I just HAD to post this:

Holy bejeezus those things are bright! Wow lol.

Carry on.


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 6, 2014)

There's always room for another lightbar haha


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

TheShieldsie said:


> Alright thanks man I really appreciate the information! What year is your Cruze?


I got a 2011 Cruze 1.4l LT RS...I feel like I'm boarder line too much so will probably leave it like this for awhile till I get bored and put one on the roof? Maybe?! Idk what it is about these light bars but I find them highly entertaining lol 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheShieldsie (Mar 21, 2016)

Yeah I've seen some pictures of cars with light bars on the roof looks really good! I have a 2015 Chevrolet Cruze. Probably going to put a 16" curved light bar in the top part of my grill.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

TheShieldsie said:


> Yeah I've seen some pictures of cars with light bars on the roof looks really good! I have a 2015 Chevrolet Cruze. Probably going to put a 16" curved light bar in the top part of my grill.


Idk if that's your Cruze or just an example pic but to be honest when I've decided to buy my first light bar I've always went with going a few inches bigger than what I originally wanted if possible bc...

-Your always going to want more light after the first one

-You don't wanna be disappointed and have to redo the mod

-and its ADDICTING!! 

I give you 6 months after the first install and you'll be adding another!! Lol

Couple tips I've learned...
-When comparing brands, I've heard from a lot of people and witnessed in research that the cheapest isn't always the better route! Cree is well known but when it comes to their light bars in my opinion they have the most issues....

-brightness measured in lumens is normally lower than light bars from other led brands like Phillips etc.

-condensation developing behind the lens 

-and life expectancy doesn't come close either! 

If you want to be happy and only have to install once I'd say go alittle bigger than you want right now and get the most amount of watts your wallet will allow! Bc you can get a 20" 90w light bar but most headlight bulbs are 35w or 55w so your really close to doubling your output but 210w is a shocker! Still to this day I get surprised when I turn that thing on lol 

But yeah anything else just let me know...

-KY 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Slow.hawk (Mar 27, 2016)

Can you post pictures of the mounting you used on the lower light bar on the bumper cover?


----------

